# Small white moths



## xenuwantsyou (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone know the nutritional value of these? They're all over the place. You can find them anywhere there's grass.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know if these are the same as normal moths but moths typically have a lot of fat and not much protein.


----------

